# Wild spots around London?



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

when coming to UK at Easter I would like to visit my brother who lives in London. West Hampstead to be more precise. 

Now I don't want to drive the van right into London, so I would like to stay on a (preferrably wild) spot within walking distance to a railway (or tube) station from which I could reach West Hampstead in, let's say a maximum of one and a half hours.

Does perhaps anybody here know about such a spot?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We often drive into central London, in fact we've just got back from a wedding on Park Lane. We parked outside the US Embassy, and had armed guards keep an eye on our van!

You can park anywhere there are no parking restrictions, but that's only really on the weekend in central London. As for spots further out, there are many residental streets with no parking restrictions, just pick your spot carefully in terms of security.

Another option is to ask the local police, they are often helpful and it mitigates any chance of getting into trouble with them!


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

I appreciate your not looking for central London, but the thing to watch out for in the centre is the "congestion charge zone" (or words to that effect) where ALL vehicles entering that zone are charged. I don't know how much it is, but if you don't pre-book its about £60-£80 (I think).

For wildcamps, the previous post is good advice. I have found the following 'stop overs', I don't know how old the information is, or who gave the original information. What is shown below, is all I have

==================================================

London - Tower Bridge - There is a lorry park close to central London, just by Tower Bridge, parking for 24 hours is £20. It is frequently used by motorhomes and overnighting is allowed. Security is very good. Coming south over Tower Bridge, down the slope off the bridge will be first right and right again as is on river side with some of the park almost under the S-West corner of bridge. Phone No. is 020 7378 1147 (Tooley St.)

London - Lincoln's Inn Fields - Lincoln's Inn Fields, is about 150 yards from Holborne tube station & 500yards from Oxford St. or the Thames. The "fields" is a square just off Kingsway and has a large number of Company HQ's spaced so there is a single metered parking space between their gates, Lots of car parking plus room for about ten 25 foot motorhomes. Maximum stay is 2 hours between 8.30am & 6.30pm & free on Sundays & bank holidays. Cost is £2.40 per hour, I arrived 4.30 PM, fed the meter £4.80 and stayed till 8.30 AM the following day. Was nice & quiet at night awoke 7.15 AM. Plenty of choice for breakfast within 100 yards.

London - M25 (South) Stopover en route to Dover - Lay-by on the A25, between Limpsfield & Westerham. Leave the M25 at J6 and follow the A25 for about 10 minutes max going steady. The entrance to lay-by is just before a large pub called The Grasshopper with huge height barriered car park. (Lay-by slopes and is only levelish at the bottom). To continue to Dover you need to go on to Junction 5 of the M25 but there is no access to the M26 from that junction. You have to go to Swanley to get onto the M20. Otherwise it's back to Junction 6 for the M26/M20 less miles route. A matter of personal choice, although, you could use the A25 to Wrotham and join the M20 there!
==================================================

I haven't had a chance to pin point the locations to put in the wildcamp database, so some feedback on the above info will be helpful to others in the future
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Averywildwildcamper said:


> Hi Gerhard,
> 
> I appreciate your not looking for central London, but the thing to watch out for in the centre is the "congestion charge zone" (or words to that effect) where ALL vehicles entering that zone are charged. I don't know how much it is, but if you don't pre-book its about £60-£80 (I think).
> 
> ...


Steve.
As Gerhard would not be on UK plates, is it likely that a ticket would find its way to his home address.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve!



Averywildwildcamper said:


> For wildcamps, the previous post is good advice.


Do you really think so? I am a bit afraid that placing a van of whatever nature in front of a US Embassy anywhere on this world attracts trouble in these days. 8O



Averywildwildcamper said:


> London - M25 (South) Stopover en route to Dover - Lay-by on the A25, between Limpsfield & Westerham.


That sounds more like what I am looking for. Especially as Oxted Railway Station is not too far off.

Meanwhile I have bought a German motorhome travel guide for England and they recommend Bradbourne Car Park in Sevenoaks. Anybody been there?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Of course, we were't right outside the embassy. We did tell the police who we were and what we were doing. Clearly just leaving a white van outside unannounced isn't that bright, you're like to come back to a swarm of bomb squad officers!


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Info on congestion charging in London can be found at www.cclondon.com
Which ferry port are you coming into Gerhard?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

crissy said:


> Which ferry port are you coming into Gerhard?


We are coming via Dover in the evening of 12th April.

Thought about staying in or close to Dover first night, then roaming around a little bit and one day and evening, depending on my brother's schedule, in London.

Originally I thought we could stay somewhere around East Molesey. I lived there almost 30 years ago and remebered it as an average middle-class suburb with some nice car parks at the river Thames. However when I visited the area again in May 2003 all the car parks had height barriers and the neighbourhood was rather degenerated (all shops closed, pub closed, many houses uninhabited, traces of vandalism etc.  ).

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Boff

You can overnight in Dover if you wish on Marine Parade/Waterloo Crescent.

On leaving the docks go straight across the roundabout to the A20 (Folkestone).
In approximately 300m turn left (Wellesley Road). (Note, this is the 2nd left on A20 as 1st left has some width reducing bollards and can be awkward.)

Drive for about 100m to Marine Parade.
Turn right and you can park after about 100m along Marine Parade or Waterloo Crescent. There are parking meters but not in use overnight.

http://www3.mappy.com/sidesSS5mIICC...m1=Dover&tcm1=&a10m1=&pcm1=&ccm1=826&x=13&y=3


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Sorry Gerhard, I am not able to help you  I thought you might have been coming in via Harwich or Felixstowe. 
Enjoy your trip.


----------

